# Advice needed for a recent graduate



## IE Steve (Aug 29, 2013)

I am searching on Indeed.com for entry level Industrial Engineering jobs and there isn't much coming up

What other terms should I use in the search to land a IE type job?

So far I have:

1) Entry level Industrial Engineer

2) Junior Project Manager

Also is a business analyst almost the same thing as an IE?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2013)

have you tried engineerjobs.com?


----------



## IE Steve (Aug 29, 2013)

3) Process Engineer


----------



## IE Steve (Aug 29, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> have you tried engineerjobs.com?


No I haven't, I'll go take a look now.

Thanks!


----------



## IE Steve (Aug 29, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> have you tried engineerjobs.com?


I can't believe I haven't heard of this before.

This is an awesome site which filters between disipline and city/state and actually has a ton of related jobs that Indeed didn't!

I apprriciate it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 29, 2013)

You could also try developing a tailored LinkedIn profile and seek out some recruiters. They get paid to do the searching for you.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 29, 2013)

IE Steve said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > have you tried engineerjobs.com?
> ...


someone here mentioned it awhile back. I have it set up to send me emails when jobs in a certain category are posted. I get sometimes 2-3 emails a day with new jobs.


----------



## solomonb (Aug 29, 2013)

Did you give up on graduate school? What is causing the need to search for jobs, especially if you are in graduate school?


----------



## IE Steve (Aug 30, 2013)

solomonb said:


> Did you give up on graduate school? What is causing the need to search for jobs, especially if you are in graduate school?


Hey Solomonb, good to hear from you again

I'm still in grad school as my classes are only twice a week from 6-10pm. I recently found out that the rest of my schedule through grad school will be similar to this and would allow me to go at night time.

So since my week is wide open during the days I figured its important to get some experience as an engineer. Any advise you can offer?


----------



## danadiva81 (Aug 30, 2013)

IE Steve said:


> Also is a business analyst almost the same thing as an IE?




From what I understand a business analyst is someone who works in the IT field.


----------



## FallMonkey (Aug 30, 2013)

IE Steve said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > have you tried engineerjobs.com?
> ...




This is odd imo. I've tried this website before and 99% of the civil engineer results are feeded from Indeed.com. Eventually I decided to give up using it and go back to Indeed.

So far I've basically used indeed/simplyhired/craigslist/LinkedIn(check out the group&gt;jobs&gt;job discussion page, you gonna be amazed). Adding to that there're some niche websites for specific discipline like dice.com for CS, yet I have little idea about such thing in civil field or IEOR field. For civil, I only know http://www.schedulers.com/index.jsp. There're a couple of niche websites for oil&amp;gas with overlay in civil so I guess there must be similar overlay fields for your IE jobs.

And regarding your terms, if I were you, I'd simply try following: "industrial", "project manager", "process", the shorter the better.

I know you'd have to spend much more time digging into the vast amount of search results, but some hidden gems are just evasive like that and too exact keywords ignore them. At the same time, you can try to check some of your professional alumni and their LinkedIn profiles to see if there're some common positions they've been in or common skills. Use that name of position or special skill as your keyword and I bet you will see more relevant results hidden before.

Always, keep trying hard and best wishes for you.


----------



## prichmon (Sep 11, 2013)

brass ring? career builder? monster? paper classifieds? Industrial magazine classifieds?

I have had moderate success with career builder and monster. I am a little old school and believe in print but also search digital.


----------

